# Valley Forge, PA National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House & Hearse Convention



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting this I will be in the area this weekend I will check this out


----------



## DireDebb (Nov 27, 2010)

Feltburner said:


> Just found out about this and didn't see anything about it when i searched the forum, but it is May 5th thru May 8th at the Valley Forge Convention Center.
> $25 for the weekend. Details at www.halloweenshow.com
> 
> Hopefully people who went last year can point to any threads from 2010 or share their thoughts.


There is another thread here for this convention: http://www.halloweenforum.com/haunt...ons/103251-nation-haunters-convention-pa.html


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Hauntcast at NHC*

Hauntcasts Scream Team members Johnny Thunder and Denny will be at the National Haunt Con Friday and Saturday. We are raffling off one of Denny's Pumpkin Thief props and a sculpt. Any one who buys a one year subscription to Hauntcast at the show gets $5 worth of raffle tickets. I think JT is working the glory hole as well.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks DireDebb, I searched under the name the V.F. Convention Center is calling it as well as "halloweenshow" which is the website to which they refer people for more info. Not sure if moderators can just delete this thread or merge it into the other.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

There was a big push on facebook this year to get the word out about the convention.

Wish I could attend.


----------



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

2 days im tooo excited!!!! cant wait to go. it started today but im going up saturday


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll be there Saturday as well. I'm uber-excited! Was wondering who else is going.


----------



## zombygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

*i.m going*

i'll be there from friday-sunday. It's awesome. I hope to see some of you there


----------



## Pennsylvania Gothic (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm off for the convention! C U there!


----------

